# Het heeft lang geduurd om...



## ard.houtstaak

Hi,

Ik vroeg me af, wat de beste vertaling zou kunnen zijn voor:
"Het heeft lang geduurd om (dit bericht te schrijven)"

Ik kwam zelf met deze:
"It took me a long run to (write this message)".

Ik zoek het in de richting van: het heeft een lange aanlooptijd nodig  gehad (voordat ik iets deed, bijvoorbeeld een berichtje schrijven),  omdat het lastig en complex was

Maar ik vind het weinig inspirerend... iemand suggesties?

Kus, Arianne


----------



## sound shift

Goedemiddag,

"It took me a long time to write this message" houdt in dat het schrijven zelf veel tijd in beslag nam, maar ik heb het gevoel dat je wilt zeggen dat de overweging van de juiste woorden veel tijd in beslag nam - of heb ik dit bij het verkeerde eind?


----------



## ard.houtstaak

sound shift,

thank you for your response, you're right in your conclusion! Do you have any suggestion in that particular direction...

Best,
Arianne


----------



## sound shift

In that case, Arianne, I suggest

_It took me a long time to decide_ _on the wording of this message_; or
_I went through a lot of drafts of this message.

_Er bestaan zeker andere mogelijkheden ....


----------



## pickarooney

"It took me a long time to find the words to say this..." ?


----------



## ard.houtstaak

Thanks sound shift and pickarooney!

I'll try to make the sentence more creative, more flashy, with a bit more 'swing'... 'll come up with it, as soon as a wracked my mind over it.


----------



## sound shift

Nou ... You didn't say you wanted "swing".  Even denken ..... "You wouldn't believe how long it took me to put this message together!" Zo iets?


----------



## pickarooney

"I've gone through eight pencils and I haven't written a word yet"


----------



## ard.houtstaak

Inderdaad, ik zei in de eerste post geen 'swing', maar wil de basis van de vertaling en de grammaticale constructie daarvan eerst juist hebben (begrijpen hoe ik deze zin het beste kan vertalen), voordat ik mezelf ga buigen over hoe ik die zin eventueel meer 'gevoel' ('swing') kan geven.

Hahaha, maar geweldige opties!!


----------

